# Puppy Tips?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, so I just got back from a private handling lesson and it was awesome!  I was complemented on how well-behaved she was for a pup (which I didn't think she was, lol) and how she free-stacks well for starting. I was told that she is a nice mover and has a good front (at this point). Anyway, there is a show the first week in October just after Scout turns 6 months. I tentatively asked if it would be a good idea to take her....for fun/training/experience. She said YES!

So, of course it will be more training than anything else, but I am sooo excited. I want to meet other golden people and just enjoy the show scene. Will anyone be at the Boise, Idaho shows? 

Oh, and the *real* reason I started this thread: any tips for a first show with a pup? I want it to just be a fun positive experience so that she learns from the start that dog shows are fun. Thanks guys!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Make it FUN, FUN & more FUN!!!!!!!! Most judges love the puppy classes & the ensuing wiggle butts!

I entered Razz in his first show @ 7 months but his sister, Bimmer, was in the ring @ 6 months & 1 day & won "Best Puppy in Show". Both Razz & Bimmer attended the GR Specialty show in Toronto & stayed in the same motel room - they had a BALL!!!!!!! The playing took off like they'd never been apart. Did they have fun? You betcha!:slap:arty2::banana::jester::woot2:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with Gwen, make it FUN, FUN, FUN!!

But you need to be VERY aware of your/pup's surrounding 100% of the time. Realize all the dogs/pups will not be as friendly as you pup. Don't allow it to stray even a foot away. Always know exactly where your pup is - not all people do and this leads to dogs getting in another's space and some agression issues. You do not want your pup's first show experience be one that ruins shows for her for along time. It only takes a second for it to happen. I have seen it happen over the years and even at Golden specialties, so do not be lured into thinking oh it is a Golden it will be fine.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

I dont have any tips, I just wanna wish you good luck


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't show in conformation, but I just wanted to say have fun!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BIG tip...check the judge out to be sure that it's someone that is good with puppies!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> BIG tip...check the judge out to be sure that it's someone that is good with puppies!!!


Although I agree with this statement 100%, I just don't get judges who aren't good with puppies. How can a judge expect a puppy to behave like a seasoned Special. I must say that I really respect a judge who is accomodating with puppy issues or even older dogs who have issues in the ring. I recently attended a show & a labrador retriever was very scared in the ring and cowered when he approached the judge on the up & back. The female judge had the professional handler try the approach a number of times and approached the dog in a very friendly manner. I applaud her actions.

I also saw this judge approach the handler outside of the ring after the show to help with this issue.

There are some GREAT judges out there! Fortunately, I've never had any issues with judges in the ring and their treatment of my puppies "puppy" behaviour. 

I must also say, that I put a lot of work into socializing my pups, obedience training and ensuring that my pups are ready for the ring before they're even entered. The handling courses will definitely help! Good luck!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> BIG tip...check the judge out to be sure that it's someone that is good with puppies!!!


Well, the judge is Mr. Ken Murray of IL. Anyone know if that he is alright?


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> I agree with Gwen, make it FUN, FUN, FUN!!
> 
> But you need to be VERY aware of your/pup's surrounding 100% of the time. Realize all the dogs/pups will not be as friendly as you pup. Don't allow it to stray even a foot away. Always know exactly where your pup is - not all people do and this leads to dogs getting in another's space and some agression issues. You do not want your pup's first show experience be one that ruins shows for her for along time. It only takes a second for it to happen. I have seen it happen over the years and even at Golden specialties, so do not be lured into thinking oh it is a Golden it will be fine.


This is great advice!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, a few more questions and I hope they don't sound dumb--but the show is a month away and I am already feeling anxiety! First, it is indoors but they are charging per crate--and I even think from the shows I went to as a spectator that your dog crate can't be in there near the ring unless your breed is going--correct?

And, do you guys think I should set up outside with her in a calm area and let her hang out the majority of the time in her crate? I have few fears: first, I am going alone and I don't really want to leave her, but I don't think I should cart her around grounds with me. Second, she is a needy girl and I am quite scared that if I put her in a crate and went to do something (even use the restroom) that she would cry. Suggestions?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Well, the judge is Mr. Ken Murray of IL. Anyone know if that he is alright?


Is the show in Illinois? If so I will come if I'm free and cheer you on. Where do you live?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Is the show in Illinois? If so I will come if I'm free and cheer you on. Where do you live?


Idaho--but if you still want to come....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's usually correct, you can't crate near the ring unless your breed is heading in shortly (although you will see that violated often it seems). 
If she's a needy girl, then walking around the show with you is probably going to be a very good thing for her. Just stay on the perimeter a bit, don't overwhelm her, but get her walking around and used to the sights and sounds of the show scene. Make it fun for her! 
Other than that, I'd probably keep her in her crate most of the time. A little walking around, a little crate time, etc. 
Since the show isn't for a month, the weather will probably be decent. When I go to shows alone and I need to leave the Tito Monster for a while, if the weather is cool I normally lock him in his crate in the back of my SUV. I just feel safer with him in there than in his crate unattended. Probably neurotic, but that's how I am!
Also, a lot of shows no longer allow soft-sided crates because they've had too many problems with dogs coming out of them, so if yours is soft-sided you might want to check that. 
of course, the best would be if someone from the GRF is going, you could meet up and then you'd not be alone!!






GoldenSail said:


> Ok, a few more questions and I hope they don't sound dumb--but the show is a month away and I am already feeling anxiety! First, it is indoors but they are charging per crate--and I even think from the shows I went to as a spectator that your dog crate can't be in there near the ring unless your breed is going--correct?
> 
> And, do you guys think I should set up outside with her in a calm area and let her hang out the majority of the time in her crate? I have few fears: first, I am going alone and I don't really want to leave her, but I don't think I should cart her around grounds with me. Second, she is a needy girl and I am quite scared that if I put her in a crate and went to do something (even use the restroom) that she would cry. Suggestions?


----------

